# Front Page Thread Promotion



## luddite (Oct 25, 2020)

To keep the front page fresh and somewhat fairly balanced for everyone we will be promoting 1 - 3 member threads a week. We ask you to submit a thread to promote(it doesn't have to be yours) on the front page as a *feature / article*.

Reply in this thread a single link submission
Once a week 3 new threads to promote to position #1, #2 and #3
Previous features will get pushed down the order. First in will be last out!
Every 3 weeks will be a whole new rotation
Don't message/tag mod's to be included. We know whats going on
We reserve the right to choose favorites and be biased 
Definitions of terms can be see in the below picture. Please use these definitions.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 27, 2020)

I think this thread needs to be displayed on the front page to let more people know about it. The idea is great btw.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 28, 2020)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/tartaria-and-the-golden-horde.1655/


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 28, 2020)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-last-of-the-mohicans-by-tech_dancer.3684/


----------



## torgo (Dec 28, 2020)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/a-celtic-basque-civilization-erased-from-history.3880/


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 28, 2020)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/s...e-of-the-unified-world-of-the-recent-past.37/
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/s...of-the-unified-world-of-the-recent-past.1950/


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 16, 2021)

Ancient Rome according to Piranesi and others


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 6, 2021)

The Cannibal thread deserves promotion, imho.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 9, 2021)

As it appears to be OK to promote your own thread, Demonic Possession - The Covid Endgame?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 26, 2021)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-knights-templar-and-the-cañon-del-rio-lobos.4235/
Now buried under an avalanche of archives


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 27, 2021)

Many thanks.


----------



## MgvdT (Apr 27, 2021)

#1 79 A.D. no more: Pompeii got buried in 1631

Was one of the first ones I've read and totally opened my eyes. If this story is made up, what else is?

#2 Cracks in history: Leaning Tower of Nevyansk


#3 The lost key: part 1


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 27, 2021)

MgvdT said:


> #1 79 A.D. no more: Pompeii got buried in 1631
> 
> Was one of the first ones I've read and totally opened my eyes. If this story is made up, what else is?
> 
> ...



#1 and #3 were already on the front page in the past.


----------

